# One Light



## AKUK (Mar 8, 2015)

I shot this earlier this evening, at short notice. I did multiple light setups and poses but this one really stood out for me. Just a single strobe inside a 42cm.


----------



## weepete (Mar 8, 2015)

Great lighting, very dramatic low key shot. I like it a lot.


----------



## AKUK (Mar 8, 2015)

Thanks, Pete!


----------



## tirediron (Mar 8, 2015)

Very cool!  I get a real 'Greek god' vibe form this.


----------



## bribrius (Mar 8, 2015)

i dunno. kind of in between. Doesn't really look low key to me, looks muddy. I like it in a way but can't get past the muddiness.


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 8, 2015)

love it!


----------



## Braineack (Mar 8, 2015)

love it!


----------



## jcwphoto (Mar 8, 2015)

I. Just do not like the hot spot on the forehead. Eye goes to the brightest spot


----------



## Rick50 (Mar 8, 2015)

It's great!


----------



## W.Y.Photo (Mar 10, 2015)

Your edits are almost perfect but Id bring up the face just a tiny bit more (excluding the forehead)

Other than that I like it a lot. Very creative lighting. The fade to black is cool.


----------



## Forkie (Mar 10, 2015)

Great stuff!  Almost like a bronze statue!  Love it!


----------



## W.Y.Photo (Mar 10, 2015)

Its this type of image that I look at on a screen and always want to see a huge print of in person.


----------



## AKUK (Mar 14, 2015)

Thanks for all the comments guys. Sorry for the delay in responding. Currently in Winnipeg, so not had much time to access the PC.


----------

